# Breed identification



## Mehr Rai (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey guys. I live in India, and cats are still not very common pets here. There are no regulations and standards on breeding of cats either! It's really upsetting. Every long haired cat is assumed to to be a persian. Anyway, i bought a 'persian' cat when she was 2 months old, and someone just told me it cannot be a persian. Any idea on what breeds she could be a mix of? She's 11 months old. I'm not sure if she will grow in size.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I have absolutely noooo idea! But she is GORGEOUS! That tail, those eyes, and her color! Simply WOW!!?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It appears there is an organization in India and they also hold cat shows. Perhaps this organization may be able to give you some answers. Without any registration papers, your lovely cat would be considered Domestic Longhair (DSH), color would be blue in North America. She's beautiful!

Indian Cat Federation


----------



## Mehr Rai (Mar 18, 2018)

She's a Siberian cat!! I've been reading up on them, she has the exact same traits and appearance. I'll try getting her certified; thank you!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's beautiful but you cannot determine a cat's breed by assessing appearance and personality...there are way too many common traits among cat breeds. If you don't have papers from her breeder then she's a domestic long hair. No legitimate cat fancy organization will register a cat of unknown origins.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with DoodleBug, it would indeed, be a rare happening, for her to be that breed...
Perhaps, a DNA test, if you could afford it? Especially, if it's that important to you??
She's a Beautiful girl, is that not enough??
S.


----------

